# Just Ordered 31 Rqs



## waltandkelli (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone!
We bought an 2007 31RQS. We haven't signed the contract yet as the copy sent to us via e-mail was difficult to make out and will have Lakeshore fax it tomorrow. I'm just wondering though after reading some posts about the gas line possibly needing to be moved and the dry rot on new tires (which I've asked the dealership to look at before shipping it) if there's anything thing else you all have found that would need checking out. We live about 2 hrs. West of DC and didn't want to make the drive to MI with the 3 kids to check out a trailer. We drove 8 hours last Sunday to look at a trailer that we ended up not buying and it was just too difficult. We were offered a really good deal on this one and hate buying something like this sight unseen but it is new (and with free shipping). We've done a fair amount of research on the internet, talking with manufacturers and dealers and decided for our growing family, this Outback would be best. Do you all have any suggestions as to how we should deal with this type of purchase? I've e-mailed Marci to find out what happens if there's something wrong with it once it arrives, as the nearest Keystone dealer is about 3 hours from here and at this time we don't have a tow vehicle. Lakeshore will be dropping it off at our camp where it will stay until Fall. I've printed out some of the PDI sheets from Outbackers.com but I realize that usually takes place on the dealer's lot. Thanks for any advice you all can give to a newbie. Sounds like there's a lot out there for us to learn about TT's. WHEW! But we are looking forward to spending some quality time with out family in it. I like the sense of community that's offered here. Thanks again!
kelli


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on that awesome trailer








We elected to make the drive to Lakeshore (from West Texas). We stayed overnight in the trailer there on the Lakeshore lot (they have hookups) and a family stayed next to us with their new trailer too - a 31RQS and they had 4 kids







Nice folks from Arizona







We too dealt with Marci. The biggest thing you will miss by not making the trip is having your picture taken with her!









Although you may not have Keystone dealers in your area - there may be a Keystone Authorized service center. We have two dealers in town who are service centers - one sells a Keystone line (Laredo) the other does not. Both are authorized to do warranty repairs on their trailers. Perhaps that option will work out for you after you do your PDI. We had quite a few things that needed to be corrected.

-CC


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

on your new 31rqs!

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new trailer







and what a beautiful trailer it is.

Welcome to outbacers.com
















Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*& WELCOME to Outbackers!* 

Tami


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

We too bought ours sight unseen- and we have never looked back. You'll love that layout with the kiddo's! I think I would mention to Marci about this site, and that you want to make sure there are no issues with the gas line before you take delivery. It's better to have it done before it leaves their turf!

Congrats again!!


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

popolary,

Welcome, congratulations and enjoy the new 31RQS.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

Another 31RQS! Good job! We are the "nice family from AZ" that Curtis was talking about. Thanks Curtis! I agree with Curtis - you really need to go there!! Should I say that again - GO THERE! Lakeshore was great to work with and fixed all of the little bugs. In fact, if you ask you may get an 2008. We waited an extra two weeks and paid the same price and got a 2008! We worked with John, the brother of the two owners.

If you go there, plan on camping in their lot. Sounds strange, but they have water, electric and a place to dump. That way you spend the day and night checking everything over and over! We drove from Arizona because we wanted to be sure it right (4,300 miles). Michael was their guy who walked us around and fixed 99% of the problems. My wife and I are both finance/accountant types and we looked at every nook and cranny. Michael never shied away from fixing anything. The biggest fix was a swap with the dvd/cd/radio. One of the channels for the speakers wasn't working so they just gave us a new one. We also had them add the slide cover, vent covers, heat screens, weld on a hitch to the frame for our bike rack, added an extra battery, hmmm maybe something else, can't remember.

I think you would be much happier going there, than someone just dropping it off at your door. The company hires drivers to deliver it, I don't think they will do the complete walk-thru like we did.

If you want some more info, just let me know. Or you can ask Curtis, I know he had the same great experience.

Jim and Sandy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------

